# Maltese mix in Chicago



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I saw this little guy online. I don't know his backstory, besides that he was seriously matted and they had to shave him. It looks like he's had it pretty rough, I hope he ends up in a loving home soon. :wub:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

What a beautiful little face!


----------

